# Wishes do come true! O.o



## DoubleDeesR4Me (Nov 30, 2011)

So after watching Ted last night I too wished upon a star but I didn't wish for a talking stuffed animal with a dirty sense of humor.. I wished for a never ending battery for my Samsung galaxy nexus. So I wake up and boom, bang wallah! Could it be!?! See for yourself







lol


















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

.....cool?


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Um, is this a troll?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DoubleDeesR4Me (Nov 30, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> Um, is this a troll?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Lol no I just thought it was funny cuz its stuck at 100% and it wont change even after I reboot.. never had this happen before I'm sure my phone will die soon

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Neat


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Are you a wizard?


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Lmao. Wtf did you do? Haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

